# Updating problem



## lorenko (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi, I'm using FreeBSD 10.0-BETA1 and I have a problem installing packages. The `pkg install` command gives me a lot of warnings on Perl conflicts. I tried `pkg remove` or `pkg delete`, I tried the set origin command but it doesn't work. Trying to install any program fails due to a problem of conflicts with the version of Perl:


```
.....

pkg: WARNING: locally installed perl5-5.16.3_2 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/perlvms.1.gz with:
        - perl-5.12.5_1


pkg: WARNING: locally installed perl5-5.16.3_2 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/zipdetails.1.gz with:
        - perl-5.18.1_1
```
and so on.

How can I force the removal of the Perl package when reinstalling?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2013)

It looks like you have multiple Perls installed. I'd suggest removing them all and everything that depends on it.


----------



## vanessa (Oct 28, 2013)

Which repository are you using? 

@SirDice: Do we already have a complete PKGNG repository for FreeBSD 10? Because PC-BSD does.


----------



## lorenko (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you,  but there are a lot of packages depending on it, can I remove Perl and all its dependencies with a command?


```
pkg: Error while trying to delete packages, dependencies that are still required:
lang/perl5.16: devel/glib20, devel/llvm33, devel/dbus-glib, sysutils/policykit, graphics/dri, graphics/cairo, devel/gobject-introspection, sysutils/polkit, sysutils/consolekit, sysutils/hal, print/harfbuzz, x11-toolkits/pango, x11-wm/openbox, x11-servers/xorg-server, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel, x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64, x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv, x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome, x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128, x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd, x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa, x11-drivers/xorg-drivers, x11/xorg, textproc/p5-XML-Parser, textproc/intltool, accessibility/atk, graphics/gdk-pixbuf2, misc/shared-mime-info, graphics/gtk-update-icon-cache, x11-toolkits/gtk20, x11/fbpanel, multimedia/gstreamer, multimedia/gstreamer-plugins, multimedia/gstreamer-plugins-good, multimedia/gstreamer-ffmpeg, devel/desktop-file-utils, devel/libnotify, net/avahi-app, lang/vala, devel/dconf, devel/libIDL, devel/ORBit2, devel/gconf2, audio/pulseaudio, www/firefox, x11-toolkits/vte, x11-toolkits/sakura, net/p5-URI, x11/libxfce4util, x11/xfce4-conf, x11/libxfce4menu, x11/libexo, graphics/poppler, graphics/poppler-glib, devel/libgsf, deskutils/xfce4-tumbler, devel/gsettings-desktop-schemas, net/glib-networking, devel/libsoup, security/libgnome-keyring, devel/libsoup-gnome, devel/autoconf, sysutils/policykit-gnome, sysutils/gnome-mount, devel/gvfs, x11-fm/thunar, devel/geany, x11-themes/lxappearance, x11-themes/gnome-icons-faenza, devel/libglade2, x11-wm/obconf, www/nspluginwrapper, devel/libgtop, security/gnome-keyring, sysutils/libgksu, graphics/py-cairo, devel/py-gobject, x11-toolkits/py-gtk2, x11-toolkits/unique, x11/gnome-desktop, textproc/libcroco, x11-themes/gtk-engines2, graphics/librsvg2, x11-fm/nautilus, sysutils/gksu, x11-wm/obmenu, archivers/file-roller
```
and then reinstall all of it?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2013)

vanessa said:
			
		

> Do we already have a complete PKGNG repository for FreeBSD 10?


There's the "test repository", but its packages are not signed yet.
[noparse]http://pkg1.nyi.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest/[/noparse]
[noparse]http://pkg1.nyi.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/[/noparse]





			
				lorenko said:
			
		

> there are a lot of packages depending on it, can I remove Perl and all its dependencies with a command?


Just like with the old pkg_delete(1), *pkg* too has a way to force (*-f*) the deletion of a package.
For further information check `pkg help delete`


----------



## lorenko (Oct 28, 2013)

Beastie said:
			
		

> There's the "test repository", but its packages are not signed yet.
> http://pkg1.nyi.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:32/latest/
> http://pkg1.nyi.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/



Thank you, this solved the problem


----------

